# Can drywall be hung on an angle?



## moondriver (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey, can anyone answer this question? I have a stairwell that had a railing from the landing to the top and now we are removing the railing and extending the wall up to 40" with a railing protruding from it. We stripped the drywall cap off and now we're framing the extension. I'd like to hang the drywall on the angle since it's most of twp sheets. Is that angle going to tape out well? or should I be tearing the drywall back to horizontal and have a series of joints with the drywall cut off on an angle at the top?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

do you mean you are just going to extend the height of the wall to 40" and want to piece in where you framed ? I would worry about strength if you just add a rip following the new framing ? you would have more strength removing all the sheetrock and hanging horizontal instead of just piecing it in , if i understand you correctly...don't know how long of a run you really have but yes there would be butt seams ..


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

what is the rail or wall height now , and how many inches are you adding ? that would be a factor if i was to remove all the rock and re-sheetrock ? 4" would not worry to much.


----------

